# found pfd on lower san juan. Is this your pic?



## Swissriver (Jun 24, 2011)

found green extrasport pfd full of goodies on the San Juan weekend of 28 April. 

I posted this a while ago, but this time, I opened up the camera and am posting pictures of the owner of the lost jacket... Hope this finds you. OR, if you know these guys, tell them I have their jacket and camera.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

You have some good Karma coming your way!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I can almost read a name Kruksky(?) and a phone number on the blue Watershed drybag.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Looks like 845-676-2253


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

either that or maybe 845-672-2253

Thought it said Bluff, UT but I may be off on that. Especially if it's an 845 number (could be VT for the state)


----------



## waveTrain (Oct 31, 2006)

mustloverafting said:


> You have some good Karma coming your way!


Indeed you do! 

I happened to also notice the partial name & number on the open dry bag in one of your pic's. The number was no good. But with a quick search, I was able to determine that the fellas name is Ned Krutsky, of Bluff UT. I sent him a Facebook message to fill him in on your efforts, so you should be hearing from him.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Well done Buzzards! Kudos to Swissriver for going the extra mile and to the rest of you that completed the task. You all have set an outstanding example of 'doing the right thing', you have restored my faith in the basic goodness of river folk.


----------



## Swissriver (Jun 24, 2011)

*genius!*

thanks so very much for your help everyone! I'd be sad to lose the camera at the least... The pics are great. I feel a little like a voyeur for looking, but all's well that ends well, right??


----------

